# Dr. Harters Wild Cherry Bitters - St. Louis with label



## King Louie (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone ever see a bottle like this with the label on it. And if so what is it worth? Its in excellent condition


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi KingLouie and welcome to the forum !
 Can you get a pic of the bottle posted ? It would help in identification. 
 There are several different mold variants of the Harter's . St.Louis , Dayton , sample , and one with a motif of cherries embossed on it. 
 If it has the originals labels ... it definetly adds to the value. 
  Brian


----------



## King Louie (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Brian, And thanks for the welcome! I put a picture on, but it doesn't seem to be coming up...wierd. Maybe its my firewall


----------



## King Louie (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Maybe thats working...I can see it. Hope everyone else can too.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi King , 
  I really can't make out what it says on the embossing from your pic. St.Louis or Dayton ? And I really can't be sure what mold variant you have there !!! There are several different mold variants...and some are better ( scarcer) than others.
 And what size is it ( tall) ? The sample sizes seem to bring a bit more than the larger sizes. The labels look like they are in pretty good shape from your pics.... It is a fairly common bitters bottle, but the labels add to the value......and I would say it would bring around 75.00 range at public auction. It's hard to put a exact value on it.....as bottle prices seem to almost change daily anymore. But , I feel that would be a good estimate.
 Brian


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 19, 2005)

The bottles is from about 1880 or 1890. I would second the $75 estimate.


----------



## King Louie (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you all for the information so far. The bottle is St Louis and is 4.75" high, the labels are pristeen. It's definatley one of my favorite bottles...The mold , seem goes about 2 thirds up the neck.


----------

